# The Guinea Room - and it's inhabitants! (updating regularily)



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*Honey* surprised us with a _*little baby*_!! Gender unknown yet, but I will update on the 2nd or 3rd what the gender is...:-D
(excuse technical difficulties for pictures)

And the other one, is the unnamed _*not-so-furry guy*_ (yes, a male) who as of the 3rd will become a part of my family  I know people find them ugly but hey... Once I worked with one, I've been wanting one. I just would prefer holding onto money for the vet care than the pet considering here, these guys cost more than the vet does! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Pictures: 
1. Honey the 3 month old mama.
2, 3, and 4. The baby! He/she was the size of her tummy for pete sakes...
5, 6, 7. The newcomer!

*My plan!*

I plan to lay a tarp in the spare room, covering part of the walls as well (about an inch or two up) to keep the carpet clear of pee and poo. 

Then laying down homemade carefresh bedding, along with the lovely polar fleece pieces I may make into tunnels and such. 

I will also be making a flour and water based paper mache to make smaller tunnels, that will be completely non toxic! 

I can get huge amounts of timothy hay, and plan to have the baby with mama unless it happens to be a boy... Then the introduction to the nameless boy will be in need although they'll be living side by side. If they don't get along I'll divide the room into thirds. The corners will have fleece covered cardboard, there will be tons of toys, ramps, etc!!

Half the room will be divided so the male has his own section, and Honey and her baby have theirs. The room, will be their cage!! lol. 

For the warm part of spring, before the boiling hot of summer I will be having them outside in the nice green grass (the male in the shade) I will also be gardening... lettuce, carrots, cilantro, parsely... 

I'm decking it *ALL OUT* for my guineas  This is done on a budget and will be great for ANY small critter owner, all of the ideas are allowed to be used - don't need my permission. Everything, is either cheap, or easily obtained from your garage or household.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my, can I have them?  They are so cute! And very spoiled!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha well if she had more than one baby I'd be begging someone to take one home x.x hehe!!! And darn rights will they be spoiled  I love going all out for my animals. (sitting behind me in the other room is Shiloh in his 20 gallon aaaallll to himself- *cough* :lol:


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Hehe! Yup, its hard not too spoil!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yup :lol: but hey, anyone says I am CRUEL TO MY ANIMALS I'll post tons of pictures and be all "cruelty? I'd hate to see what you put YOUR animals through you hippy" :lol: I tend to go all out and make life great for my pets. If I cannot provide it I am a stickler for who can (my friend did for Ginger aka Creature and Panda!) then I know they got great homes


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You are legit my pet care idol. You just do everything you can for them! I was reading about how those "standard size" rabbit cages are way too small for guinea pigs since they're so social. If they aren't territorial you should try making part of the separating wall like, cage bars so they can see and smell each other, like they do for horse stalls. xD I love your hairless guy, they are freaking awesome.
Also REALLY glad to hear that everything turned out okay for Creature and Panda :3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Except then they might mate through the bars. 

This is a plan I've had for a long time to do for my ratties! Except my boys are so lazy that I don't think they'd appreciate it.  Plus, so much cleaning...


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Olympia said:


> I was reading about how those "standard size" rabbit cages are way too small for guinea pigs since they're so social.


Those cages are way to small for rabbits too! :-(

What a surprise that Honey was pregnant! Thank goodness she was able to deliver a safe and healthy baby. 

I'm glad your friend was able to take in Creature and Panda, so that Creature will get the required vet care. However... I'm confused on why you would take in another Guinea pig when you had re-home Creature because you didn't have money for vet care? Let alone a male who will need to be neutered, which can be pricey. Perhaps your money situation has changed, I don't know. Either way definetely start putting money away for a "vet fund".

In case you don't already know, you need to wait three to four weeks after the neuter surgery before you put the male with Honey. This is to make sure the sperm is out of his system.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Mate through the bars? Ew, that's gross, never thought of that. Nevermind.



LionCalie said:


> Those cages are way to small for rabbits too! :-(


Lol, yes I know that now. I had my bunny in one of those when I was like, 9. Needless to say I won't get another one until I actually can care for one properly


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

skinnys CANNOT be nuetered as in their genetics it WILL kill them. I asked a skinny breeder lol. Anesthesia is so dangerous for them...more than regular guineas :-( poor babies.

Having healthy guineas, is different than having sick guineas. Since I got them, they got healthier, yes, but she could be diabetic for all we know which will be pricey. My money situation IS getting better, but it will be easier on me to have only healthy guineas than "might be sick, might have kidney failure, might have this, might have that, might need meds" problem. A check up is between 60.00 and 80.00. A medical problem 200.00 to 1000.00. Which is why I do not intend to breed her, or the baby, or the male.

LionCalie, were you even there when I was talking about Creature (Ginger) when I first got her? How I tried SO hard during that time to get her to a vet and couldn't? Now, my friend wanted her so badly and they bonded unlike with me... And I couldn't separate her from her buddy Panda, so they are staying together. I just made her promise one thing: take her to a vet.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, Creature was pretty muched dumped on her with months, years? of neglect, it was really sad


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yep :-( I found out... her diet was RABBIT pellets, "some" hay... once I got her she had ALL her veggies, guinea pellets, water always topped up never ever empty... On a good note my friend is doing the same and maybe in the next hour will we hear from her about how the appointment with the vet went!! =D

Anyhow, this time I asked the owner of the skinny what his diet is, and I'm making sure to get hay for him since the "he nibbles" and "pellets and veggies" I kind of clued in he needs stuff to chew up  I get him today!! My friend offered to get him since she is in edmonton right now.


*Anyways....*

First picture is the fabric I pulled out. Unfortunately my ipod is terrible for pictures, destroyed this picture carity. There is: 1. supposed to be green, is a light fabric. 
Second is bamboo - very very soft! 
Next one is black polar fleece.... the bamboo is still softer ;-) 
The pink one is a fluffy one.. very soft, but only on one side (much like faux fur).
Purple silk is the fifth one.
The last one is a thick plaid.

1. I found boxes that were short - which will be very good for my idea of having ramps leading to little "levels", which aids in exploration. I try to make sure the boxed were never used for raw foods such as seafood and meat.

2. You'll want to fold the box so the fabric can fit around it.

3. It's like wrapping a present - you can choose what method you want to use. Try to stay away from stuff like wood glue. I do show staples, but it is not for this part. I used hot glue, which I will note The guineas cannot get to unless they determine to chew continuously. Which in this time you will want to replace it anyways. You can also try sewing it, but I'm not that good 

4. Make as many as you want. I used the softer fabrics... such as the pink "faux fur" and then for the male, the bamboo.

5. If using hot glue, you'll want to keep a good inch or two above the fabric to avoid burning it, or melting it (depending what you use). Never press hard on the outside piece to "make it stick". You want to rub it along the glue line, to make sure it sticks without going through to the other side. This'll keep a clean and soft look on the outside rather than a hard globby mess.


Next post will be on making homemade carefresh bedding


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*Note: I got a message from my friend. Creature (aka Ginger) had scurvy, but needs to gain more weight (even at being 2.2 pounds, she is big and needs more weight). I'm very happy about that  all she needed was TLC and she had that - and now she gets a good home too!!*

So, here is the bedding I am making. It's simple, just takes a little extra time and effort than going to a store and paying for it. In the long run, however, it will save money. I'd rather do the work then go over budget 

1. If you know your newspaper is made with vegetable oil based ink (or something like it), which most newspapers and prints use now because it is "environmentally friendly" and cheaper, then use those. Otherwise stick to white, plain computer paper. If you want to dye your bedding, use food coloring.

2. You'll need a bin, or a bucket. Depending on how much you need. Fill with hot water, then lay in strips of paper. If the water is too hot for your hands, use a spoon to mush it about. 

3. You want to tear it up into smaller pieces - you'll see that the fibers are still dry, which is why smaller pieces is better. Some people use blenders... I used my hands. :lol:

4. Let it soak for 5-10 minutes, then proceed to drain the water from the bucket/bin. You might want to use a colander, and something beneath it to catch any escaping pieces of mushy paper. Last thing you need is to clog your drain!! 

5. Squeeze as much water out of the paper as you can. I made mine into balls, then divided them up afterwards to squeeze more water out.

6. *Not sure if you can use the dryer. *But I suspect if you could, you'd want to use low heat low tumble dry. The slower you dry it, the softer it will be. So don't microwave it dry!! :lol: For my method, I put it on a cookie sheet and into the oven. You can use a cookie rack on a sheet, or let it dry in the sun. Summer time just put it outside and it should dry on it's own.

7. You'll want to turn it now and then, and keep checking on it. It can take up to if not more than 2 hours for this to be completed, by oven. 225 F is what you want, for an even, slow, non-burning heat. If the paper goes crispy, it'll be worse than wood chips and can hurt your critters.

And just in case someone is silly...
*Caution! Contents in oven may be hot. Take precautions when turning bedding, and removing from oven. :lol:*


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Those lucky little guineas


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol. I finished 4 boxes....2 for each side (male side, female side). The girls get black, pink and purple, and he got green and black. I have the bedding baking right now lol. A small batch, but it's to see how well it works, what I want to change, etc. So far, I want to try different papers, and different ways to dry.

edit: I decided to put it in the oven, and just now took it out. Still a bit damp, but I want it to air dry now, to avoid it from getting crispy on the pan. My next step, is to wait for it to dry, then put it in a pillow case and pound on it (use whatever you want for this method...fist, foot, stick, hammer...) to loosen the fibers amd make it softer.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Those guineas are so cute and lucky to have you. I took a care of the one a few years ago when someone had to leave for a few weeks. I was driving my husband crazy though because i keep kissing that guinea all the time , they are so cute  
You having a fan there lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha thanks ^.^ After work tonight, I get my skinny piggy!!!!!! Tomorrow my roomie will be gone so probably tomorrow or the day after the room will be converted. okay kay well MOST of the room. My bf won't let me convert the closet into the cuddle room for Honey and her baby >.> Right now, I have a "hay trough" which is quite big. I might divide it in half, or something. Or not. :lol: I have a "house" for the skinny piggy, plus starting to make ramps for the levels (the fabric boxes) 

I kiss mine all the time pfft no different than any other animal :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I was wondering what you were using the boxes for lol. This sounds so adorable  
When will you know the gender of the baby?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Well you should be able to sex the baby right away yes? Be sure to separate it from momma around four weeks if it's a he!

What cuties! And I'm sooo jealous of your skinny. He's absolutely precious.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, the bedding has air dried over night, and is generally soft... some people who put it in the oven for 2 hours, tend to have it rock hard! I put it in for an hour constantly turning it over, then removed and let air dry. Next step will be to put it in a bag or pillow case and beat it... making it softer by loosening the fibers 

Anyways, when I get the room half set up tomorrow, I will sex the baby. We'll have two pics of day old babies up, and see what he/she seems to lean to. We think it might be a boy  if so, that is okay! My friend, is offering her sweet, gentle, fluffy boy she got with the prego female, to be the skinny's new buddy.

Oh, the skinny's name is Oliver :3

*Today I will be doing:* 
- More bedding. If I can find more paper!!
- Tunnels: chicken mesh with fabric around it. Double fabric for the bottom! This'll ensure durability, shape, and comfort.
- divider. Gotta keep Honey and her baby away from the males!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

An update! We figured out the baby is for sure a male!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Aww yay! I love that piggies are born with all their hair and able to be sexes right away. Something about bald, squirmy rodent babies isn't as pleasant haha! Oliver suits the skinny well! You'll have to share your experiences with him, I'd love to have one someday! Be sure to have a back up plan in case he doesn't take well to the other males. My first pig, Gizmo, hated all other critters. Actually, only other animal he did like was my pug. They were adoreable together, and he was the boss! She never messed with him...first time they met (he was in her kennel cage after a bath...without her in their of course!) he came right up to the front, and nipped her on the nose! Funniest thing I've EVER seen. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well hopefully he gets along with Shagyy (the new boy) because Shaggy is sooooo calm... He is very very friendly, and makes friends well. Oliver is used to kids and pets x)

My friend gave me C&C grids, but I do not intend on making a cage. Nuh uh. Stilling using the room to my advantage  Just now, the C&C grids can be used to make dividers, or borders, so if the males don't get along...they can be separated =D I think I have about.....18 grids?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

This project seriously sounds like so much fun! How large is the room you're dealing with? And how difficult will this be for you to clean? I'd love to have an animal room like this someday!


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> An update! We figured out the baby is for sure a male!



Congrats on your boy, and your new inherited one


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Once everyone is settled in, I want to introduce Oliver and Shaggy  or at least try. Worse comes to worse they are separated.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, Oliver is very jumpy when touched (other than the face). Even if he knows you are touching his side, he will jump!! he doesn't like being touched :-( Might be because they DID have a three year old around him... he might have been roughly handled. Any tips?? he even "flinches" while being held, and you pet him. I make sure my hands are not cold and everything. (plus I am getting him the recommended Johnson's tearless baby shampoo and lotion)

Today I get to begin on the room. First, laying down the tarp and getting it to stay on/against the wall


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know about guinea pigs, but I know for dogs that don't like being pet, it's best to pet them often, but only for short amounts of time at once. Like pet him a bit and leave him to calm, and then pet him more and leave him to calm etc.. It might work, he's probably just used to being handled roughly and doesn't know that a gentle hand exists.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm thanks  I tend to stop because he starts chattering x.x I never put weight on him with my hand, or like I do with Shaggy is "fluff up the hair" because well he doesn't have hair!! :lol: I made him a pouch for when I am holding him anyways, which has made him feel more secure. otherwise he ends up on my neck and it's a little painful when they have claws :shock:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha, hairless things are <3
He'll probably calm down after he gets used to seeing you a lot too, he doesn't really know you that well yet. Hope you post photos of this room soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I've had him roaming (he didn't really roam) and the cat came up to him (yay no more cats!!  ), I walkd by a few times.... he just watches LOL. That's why I thought getting one that was associated with children was better because they wouldn't panic from noise haha!!

and I sure will!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The tarp is the main BIG detail in the room... why? it keeps my carpet clean!! D: Plus, it'd be easier to clean by vaccuuming poos then wiping down with a cloth or mop. I am leaving some of the floor (including some of the tarp that you see) as a "walking zone". As you can see I am making sure you can make it to the window.. not only for reasons such as possible (but unlikely) fires, but for shade, sun, cooling down, etc. And that little mop is Shaggy, chillin' out with me. The closet is being left I guess, as what my bf wanted. I'll use it for storage haha!!

Shaggy came from a "we don't care" home with a female and two other males - in the same 2 by 5 cage!!!! :| The female went to the spca because we aren't in the city, or near a cavy savy vet - just in case her pelvis IS fused together and she IS pregnant!! She is gaurenteed care and lovings there  As for him, his toenails are curled and I have to find where the hey the quicks are so I don't hurt him when I go in and trim them. He also is supposedly a "year old" but has catarcts starting in both eyes - even with the eyes being healthy and clean. Then again they WERE in pine bedding. >.> but he IS a sweet heart!! right now he is in the coroplast cage outline thinger, without the cage around him and he's chilling there. He won't run away x)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*Half Done!*

*First* picture: from the doorway.
*Second*: Not completed, but this is Oliver's area. Him and Shaggy do NOT get along! Oliver is such a grumpy thing  The house is a cardboard box with one end's flaps cut off. The paper mache was done WITHOUT glue - only flour, and water. Which works equally as good!!
*Third*: Shaggy's domain. I gave him a "trough" which was just an interestingly shaped cardboard piece off a display box. He lvoes his hay!!
*Fourth*: Honey and (my bf named him) Jo-Jo her baby, have double the room... Half the area for them is all soft hay, and the other half is a soft blanket.

*This is only half done.* I still have to put the coroplast on properly, to avoid the baby from escaping LOL!! Just like his mom.... Likes to escape. The coroplast is to avoid the following: Shaggy smexing Honey up :lol:, the baby from visiting Shaggy - like he wanted to before :lol: and to make sure the baby doesn't end up somewhere in my house :/


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

wow... this is incredible! I really like the thought of homemade carefresh, it definately seems like a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

-dies-

THEY. ARE. SO. CUTE ! ! ! !


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thank you JKfish lol it it IS cheaper.... if you're willing to put effort in. I found 1 hour in the oven then the rest air dry is better. pummeling it after is even BETTER better :lol:

JR LOL I know hey? Shaggy is my little dog. Who isn't a dog. and likes to sit in his huts and walk with them on his back. like a turtle. a turtledogguinea.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love it when animals do that! My rat Hyde has a really fat bottom and once tried to exit one of his igloos by a hole that was far too small for him. He got his lovely front half through, but his enormous bottom was too tall and too wide to follow, so he was abling around, dragging this huge igloo behind him...it was so funny. My turtle rat. <3 I had to push him back into the igloo and pull him out via the big hole instead.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha cute!


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

that looks fantastic! very lucky family you have there! congrats on your "outside the box" thinking!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!! and literally :lol:

I have to now baby proof it!! The baby wanted to go say high to Shaggy, who actually was kissing the baby's face anyways, through the bars. That baby wants to meet and greet all critters  But for his safety I say nuh UH. :lol: Coroplast will be put in place. So for the night Honey and Jo-Jo were put back into the glorified litterbox.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous piggies you have... skinnies are my favorite. <3 I used to have an albino boy. 

They're so spoiled! Keep up with the updates


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I was going to go out, get some supplies but thanks to an irresponsible ex roommate I now have to stay home and keep the door locked. That and he lost our only key -.- 

Any tips on handling a skinny pig? He used to be around a young kid and I feel he thinks he will get hurt when he is touched!! I used to handle a skinny, and he was really good and calm. This one... very very jumpy :-( But he trusts me!! Shaggy was chattering at him so Oliver comes on over and hides beneath me lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I got tearless Johnson's baby shampoo and some lotion by that brand as well. I made him sit on my lap while I put the lotion on him - which took half an hour! But he's figured out being touched is NOT bad, painful or scary. He's a work in progress... I'll be giving him a bath soon too. But that might be when he does trust a bit more.

Also I tried using the dryer for the bedding, definitely not worth it. The oven for an hour then air dry over night I think is best  I'll be adding more pictures eventually. Honey gave me a scare. since she is good at magician-ing herself here and there and everywhere, i thought she got out! i couldn't find her! just the baby. I ended up finding her in a small roll of blanket. x.x thank god! only way out would've been into one of the male's domains.....


----------

